# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Kort toompje

## basjan

hey 

Ik begin de laatste tijd steeds onzekerder worden. Als mijn penis in stijve toestand is dan krijg ik mijn voorhuid niet over mijn eikel heen.
In slappe toestand wel (ben 24 dus neem aan ook al volgroeit :P)

wat moet ik hier aan doen laten besnijden of gewoon zo laten omdat het normaal is?

mvg basjan

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Basjan,

Dit probleem komt wel vaker voor bij mannen. Het kan zo zijn dat de voorhuid te strak is geworden en daarom in stijve toestand niet meer over de eikel heenpast. Wanneer je er echt 'hinder' van ondervind zou ik je adviseren om een afspraak te maken met de huisarts. Deze kan het best beslissen wat goed is om te doen.

Succes ermee!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## basjan

ok bedankt voor je reply

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat besnijden idd de beste oplossing is voor je,Sterkte!!

----------

